# Anyone interested in the new Milwaukee drum machine?



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone interested in the new Milwaukee drum machine?

It's got a stair climber and it can to roots in 6" pipe. It would cover all my needs for a drum machine. Only hick is how long will they produce that battery.

https://www.milwaukeetool.ca/MXF501-1CP


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Anyone interested in the new Milwaukee drum machine?
> 
> It's got a stair climber and it can to roots in 6" pipe. It would cover all my needs for a drum machine. Only hick is how long will they produce that battery.
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.ca/MXF501-1CP





It weighs 125LBS without the cable. That probably also doesn't count the battery. Might as well get a drum machine from the General, gorlitz, electric eel, one of the companies that have been around a while.












.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> Anyone interested in the new Milwaukee drum machine?
> 
> It's got a stair climber and it can to roots in 6" pipe. It would cover all my needs for a drum machine. Only hick is how long will they produce that battery.
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.ca/MXF501-1CP


 I'd probably be interested just because of the stair climber assistance. That is my biggest gripe with the k-7500. I still think I'd rather get the battery powered sectional they're coming out with.

The one other tool I saw from that release that I'd probably get is the cut off saw.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> It weighs 125LBS without the cable. That probably also doesn't count the battery. Might as well get a drum machine from the General, gorlitz, electric eel, one of the companies that have been around a while.
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's exactly why I'd go for it, the stair climber.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I see now that it has the stair climber but how well will it fit in your van? You've seen my set up, very easy to get in the van.

I like the stair climber idea but battery just seems stupid. only once didnt have shore power. Just use a generator.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

They are promoting heavy carnivore power tools with batteries to distinguish themselves.

I too think the battery idea on those is not adequate.

I only want the stair climber for home stairs not the van. As for storing it in the van it is not an option, it would be in the garage. Just like my 1/2" drum stays in the garage until I need it. I keep the sink drum and the 3/8" in the van at all times and it serves most of my needs. I still turn down mains.

Doing mains would be a $hit show in most cases trying to find a clean out hidden in walls, having to remove a bunch of junk, dryers, washing machines, punching out a clean out and unable to guarantee a sewer back up with rusty CI threads.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> I see now that it has the stair climber but how well will it fit in your van? You've seen my set up, very easy to get in the van.
> 
> I like the stair climber idea *but battery just seems stupid*. only once didnt have shore power. Just use a generator.
> 
> ...










I somewhat agree. Who really wants to have that machine die and then you are scrambling to grab a charged battery? And then set up the charger somewhere. Not me. Just plug in to an outlet.

And like Tango says, one day the batteries may not be available. Plus, the batteries are an added expense, for what? And if the charger gets wet, they are no good anymore. More money. Just use the customer's electricity.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I just heard about it today too. Stair climber sure that looks great but I'm not sure how that would work on stairs with carpet. 

Battery, well great idea but we don't really ever have a need for it because there is always an outlet near in the basement. If you take good care of your sewer machine it might last you 20 years. I would not expect that battery to be available at that time anymore.

I don't know what the weight listed actually includes but if it is lighter than other machines then great.

In the end I'm not sure I would buy a drain machine on a battery except for maybe a small line pistol style machine. 

I do though like the idea of the drum coming to a quick stop and not spinning for awhile after you stop it.

I do actually believe it will have enough power to do roots and be a good machine.

I work with a Gorlitz and its heavy as [email protected]#+. I was looking at maybe a general speedrooter 92 with 100' 5/8" because I think it is a bit lighter but just today my boss bought a used speedrooter 91 I think with 3/4" cable and it is almost as heavy as the Gorlitz. Does anyone know if the 91 was heavier than the 92 or did I just forget how heavy those machines are? 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You know what I should do is to buy a K-6200 and build myself custom stair climbing tracks using a a few gears and a drill or hack a chinese stair climber or make an attachment to the staircat.

Also that machine has very low RPM at 200 when the 6200 is at 285rpm, would that be a problem?


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

General speed rooter 92 w 100' 5/8" 190 lbs... general rpm is alot slower than k6200 ... faster spinning with a drum machine means you better be on your toes... when it binds up less time before cable twists around your fingees especially when cable isn't out very far

My speed rooter 91 w 5/8" is much heavier than 92 more metal more solid....

K6200 is extremely versatile machine... however not a fan of ridgid cable connectors...

We used to put general style cable connectors on everything... just use lock nuts and it never comes loose I change my screws and lock nut every drain..

If your going through toilet flanges or 4" floor drains 5/8"... a 5/8" cable will go around a 3" floor drain however highly not recommended...

3/4" cable is kinda stiff for toilet flanges even hard around 4" floor drains... 

K1500 is still king of drain cleaning machines in terms of distance and root cutting ability ... messy lots of plastic.. drop sheets and still lots of cleanup required... 

I like both really but drum machine is quicker in and out of a basement one machine... not multiple trips... our oldest most experienced guy uses k1500 brings machine in... he tells me when hes sore he will bring 1 cable in at a time..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I just heard about it today too. Stair climber sure that looks great but I'm not sure how that would work on stairs with carpet.
> 
> Battery, well great idea but we don't really ever have a need for it because there is always an outlet near in the basement. If you take good care of your sewer machine it might last you 20 years. I would not expect that battery to be available at that time anymore.
> 
> ...





I would ask general to confirm but I think they are distinct models and not just slightly different. I will say that 100' of 5/8" is lighter than 75' of 3/4" in the 92 I use. If you can get a new drum and 100' of 5/8" for it, you won't be disappointed if you like drum units. I love my 92.



Quite frankly, it's a tube frame with a stamped sheet metal drum and the drive head is aluminum, I really can't see how you could get 100' of 5/8" in a lighter, more compact, easyish to move package.


My general 92 has stair roller belts which make it really easy to bend at the knees and pull up one stair at a time.






Tommy plumber said:


> I somewhat agree. Who really wants to have that machine die and then you are scrambling to grab a charged battery? And then set up the charger somewhere. Not me. Just plug in to an outlet.
> 
> And like Tango says, one day the batteries may not be available. Plus, the batteries are an added expense, for what? And if the charger gets wet, they are no good anymore. More money. Just use the customer's electricity.






The one time I didn't have shore power was a cabin in the woods on a pond. The water was slowly pumped by a small DC fish tank/pond pump powered by one solar panel that would slowly fill a 55 gallon drum in the attic for water to flush the toilet. Guy didn't tell me they didn't have power. Luckily I had a helper with me so he handled the cable while I used my thunder thighs to to kick the drum and spin it. Also lucky it wasn't roots, just a build up before the septic tank and it was only 3" abs. The abs had been squished by roots growing below it and thus had a belly.




They make near silent propane/gasoline generators you can carry with one hand that will power a snake. The battery is an expensive joke that prolly costs as much as one of those generators.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> General speed rooter 92 w 100' 5/8" 190 lbs... general rpm is alot slower than k6200 ... faster spinning with a drum machine means you better be on your toes... when it binds up less time before cable twists around your fingees especially when cable isn't out very far
> 
> My speed rooter 91 w 5/8" is much heavier than 92 more metal more solid....





Easy enough to swap the 1/3hp motor for a 1/2 or 3/4 and change the gearing by swapping the pulley and the belt. I don't know about you but we swap out lots of equipment which often have great blower or circulator motors.


My bench grinder is a 3/4hp circulator pump motor with start and run capacitors rated for continuous duty at some crazy high temp. I can't imagine it will fail within my lifetime. I was brand new like two months before they changed the system and took it out. I just bought a 15$ adapter to put a grinding wheel/wire wheel on it.









.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

If you got k 6200 make a attach ment to carry drum down on a dolly separately and the just bring machine down without machine on it..

Half these old dungeon basements I have to take my machine apart anyways..


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > General speed rooter 92 w 100' 5/8" 190 lbs... general rpm is alot slower than k6200 ... faster spinning with a drum machine means you better be on your toes... when it binds up less time before cable twists around your fingees especially when cable isn't out very far
> ...


I've changed the ratios and belt before to make a general spin faster however I dont really need to worry about speed it works good enough to do 99 percent of what I've asked from it... no machine is perfect... each has it's on advantage.. 

You may know but for those who dont k6200 Is direct drive so there ain't altering that.. it does spin alot quicker and takes some getting used to


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> You know what I should do is to buy a K-6200 and build myself custom stair climbing tracks using a a few gears and a drill or hack a chinese stair climber or make an attachment to the staircat.
> 
> Also that machine has very low RPM at 200 when the 6200 is at 285rpm, would that be a problem?


 Wait, weren't you one of the guys getting on gear junkie for making and using homemade tools? I kid, I kid.

I've said this before but I'm not worried about battery availability 20 or 10 years from now. I'm sure by that time the machine would have paid for itself many times over. Plus it's extremely easy to find someone to replace cells in old battery packs or get generic versions of popular batteries. 

I don't think Milwaukee would screw over customers by not producing batteries a decade from now anyway. I bought a Milwaukee propress and at no point did I take into consideration if batteries would be available later on, trust me they will be in one way or another. 

If I were getting another drum machine then I would not worry about battery power since there's usually power nearby like others have stated. With a sectional I'd prefer it just to save 1 step of not having to pull a cord up to the roof. A lot of the older houses don't have outlets outdoors so then I have to run it through a window as well. Not to mention when I snake vents of commercial buildings.

As for power capability, that's not something I'd be worried about. If I'm able to use a handheld 18v drill to open 4" lines now then I'm Sure 72v would be more than enough power for most lines I do.

200 rpm is kind of slow but close enough to what a lot of drums put out. You have to remember that a drum machine uses torque to cut through heavy blockages moreso than speed. If it is able to drive out 200 feet of cable as they claim then I'm guessing torque output is adequate.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Wait, weren't you one of the guys getting on gear junkie for making and using homemade tools? I kid, I kid.


That's where the statement I made doesn't seem to be easy to understand for everyone. I told the man the legal issues that can arise of getting equipment stuck in a sewer. Would some prefer I stay silent and let him shoot himself in the foot when lawsuits arise?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> V.A Hydro-ooter said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, weren't you one of the guys getting on gear junkie for making and using homemade tools? I kid, I kid.
> ...


Dude, you take things too seriously. It was a joke...


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Is there an option to plug in to an outlet so you can run and charge at the jobsite? Or would you have to throw the battery on the charger?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think Milwaukee is going to be the company that turns our industry on it's head. Drain cleaning companies imo won't know what to do or how to catchup if Milwaukee fills in some gaps of their product line. As a specific example, it's common for the drain cleaning companies to only focus on their tools. Go to a ridgid booth and ask them why you should a buy ridgid over a general (or some other brand)

"Well not sure on the specs and capabilities of the other machine, but here's what the specs on our machine is" 

This is common within our industry and I think it's because we're so small. Not Milwaukee.....go to their booth and they have their cable machine with a ridgid right next to it and list going down the line why they're better. Watch these youtube videos at tool conventions and you'll often see milwaukee, dewalt and makita tools at each others booths to show how their better. Drain cleaning manufacturers for whatever reason, don't or won't do this.

Milwaukee isn't coming to our industry with just some new tools....it's coming to our industry with a new mindset and that's the gamechanger right there. 

That said, going back to the interest in the machines. As much as I hear about the failure rate of batteries in the cold, I would want to see the testing on not just the machines but the batteries as well.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

gear junkie said:


> That said, going back to the interest in the machines. As much as I hear about the failure rate of batteries in the cold, I would want to see the testing on not just the machines but the batteries as well.


Oh I think the machine will fail right there when it's cold. In a couple of weeks I have to start bringing in my milwaukee batteries inside or they won't work. In January if you forget them in the van it takes 4-5 hours before they thaw out and are usable.

Very often a big car battery is unable to start an engine in cold weather. I plug in battery warmer for my trucks and just bought a lithium jump starter for the GF.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I just saw on acme tools that the machine will retail for $2900 without the stair climber and $3500 with the stair climber. It says it can do 5/8" and 3/4" cable but it actually does not say if it even comes with a cable in it for that price.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm sure it would have to come with cable, can you imagine the amount of liability involved if sold separate and the plumber installed incorrectly the cable?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess the question is what do you get....the drum machine with a stairclimber or the drum machine with a footage counter? One company built what plumbers asked for....the other company built what they told plumber should be asking for.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

gear junkie said:


> I'm sure it would have to come with cable, can you imagine the amount of liability involved if sold separate and the plumber installed incorrectly the cable?


Hahaha, nice.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> gear junkie said:
> 
> 
> > That said, going back to the interest in the machines. As much as I hear about the failure rate of batteries in the cold, I would want to see the testing on not just the machines but the batteries as well.
> ...


 I didn't think about that. For you guys in colder climates it probably wouldn't be worth it since you'd probably have to bring the batteries inside.

Where I live it doesn't get cold enough to have to worry about it. At worst it'll get to single digits overnight for a bit. I still haven't had batteries fail from temperatures though. I always leave my tools and batteries in the van regardless of how cold or hot it gets. I have a mix of Milwaukee and Ridgid cordless tools and the batteries have held up much better than the dewalts I used to have. Plus I have lifetime warranties on my Ridgid tools and batteries so I'm not too worried if those fail.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> I'm sure it would have to come with cable, can you imagine the amount of liability involved if sold separate and the plumber installed incorrectly the cable?





LMFAO..you gota be kidding me.....how much more liability for installing a factory cable in a factory machine? coming from a guy who uses homemade drain cleaning tools..
how many of your cable machines came with the cables installed? along with all the parts and pieces you put together??


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> gear junkie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it would have to come with cable, can you imagine the amount of liability involved if sold separate and the plumber installed incorrectly the cable?
> ...


 I'm pretty sure he was saying that tongue in cheek. At least that's the way I'd have said it after all the flack he got for finding alternatives to spending crazy amounts on factory made tools one could make at home for a fraction of the price.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I'm pretty sure he was saying that tongue in cheek. At least that's the way I'd have said it after all the flack he got for finding alternatives to spending crazy amounts on factory made tools one could make at home for a fraction of the price.





eh, I wouldnt know for sure..Im not bashing him , but many people dont see the liabilities in what they do as others looking in do....so he would have to state if it was a sarcastic remark or not...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyway on the website the cable lenght are 50 feet. That's nonsense, what the hell am I going to do with this short lenght?? Minimum needed is 90 feet.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I didn't think about that. For you guys in colder climates it probably wouldn't be worth it since you'd probably have to bring the batteries inside.
> 
> Where I live it doesn't get cold enough to have to worry about it. At worst it'll get to single digits overnight for a bit. I still haven't had batteries fail from temperatures though. I always leave my tools and batteries in the van regardless of how cold or hot it gets. I have a mix of Milwaukee and Ridgid cordless tools and the batteries have held up much better than the dewalts I used to have. Plus I have lifetime warranties on my Ridgid tools and batteries so I'm not too worried if those fail.



Last year and every year we get really cold spells and there are 30-50 people lining up to buy a new car battery because their cars won't start. Stores bring in huge pallets right at the counter and sell them like hotcakes.

You call a towing for a boost you'll wait 12 hours because 1/5 of the population are stranded. My GF car won't start if you don't plug in the battery warmer all night. I'm also going to buy a tractor trailer sized battery for my van. I'll make a bracket for it. I don't want to fool around boosting it when people have frozen drains. Prices are going to be higher too.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Last year and every year we get really cold spells and there are 30-50 people lining up to buy a new car battery because their cars won't start. Stores bring in huge pallets right at the counter and sell them like hotcakes.
> 
> You call a towing for a boost you'll wait 12 hours because 1/5 of the population are stranded. My GF car won't start if you don't plug in the battery warmer all night. I'm also going to buy a tractor trailer sized battery for my van. I'll make a bracket for it. I don't want to fool around boosting it when people have frozen drains. Prices are going to be higher too.



do you have a block heater in the new van?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> do you have a block heater in the new van?


I didn't check, I'll check this weekend. I usually have a battery warmer blanket in both trucks and I also have a magnet heater that I stick under the oil pan.

Maybe I could put a battery warmer blanket in the tool drawer in the van where I keep my milwaukee batteries. I think it won't be enough though.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Old mechanic told me he used to use a halogen lamp as his block heater lol not much light lots of heat


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I didn't check, I'll check this weekend. I usually have a battery warmer blanket in both trucks and I also have a magnet heater that I stick under the oil pan.
> 
> Maybe I could put a battery warmer blanket in the tool drawer in the van where I keep my milwaukee batteries. I think it won't be enough though.



if not you can put one in you usually knock out a freeze out plug...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if not you can put one in you usually knock out a freeze out plug...


I did that once on a 4runner, what a nightmare it was behind the motor mount and once I punched it out the block heater wouldn't go in because of the engine mount, I spent 5 hours fooking around.

I was ready to burn the truck down.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I always put a marine deep cycle in my personal vehicle for storage. Really helps when I forget to turn the subs off or want to sit and listen to music with the engine off.


On my first car, 2dr, 4cyl, I managed to fit a larger battery up front, the deep cycle in back, and then my wifes car died so I took the practically brand new battery from that and installed it in the trunk too. I went three full days with a dead alternator. Swapped it out for a high output alternator. 



That car could start a frozen diesel ford pick up truck in the coldest winter, which I did. I saw a couple old guys looking under the hood in a church parking lot. I stopped and asked what's up, they said the alternator went and they needed a jump. They scoffed when I offered, but I insisted. They new something was up when I *backed up* to the truck. I popped the trunk and when they saw the subs they knew. Oh how I miss that car. It's sitting at a shop with a buick v6 mounted on a custom subframe, axles hooked up, new shocks/struts/brakes/brake lines. The mechanic stopped working on it a couple years ago. It's a long story about a lazy mechanic.








.


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

Standard Drain said:


> Is there an option to plug in to an outlet so you can run and charge at the jobsite? Or would you have to throw the battery on the charger?


https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-lithium-ion-accessory-mountable-connector/dp/B07HKXX199/ref=pd_sbs_469_7?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07HKXX199&pd_rd_r=1b6ebee0-ebd7-4478-af34-3ca4c1335958&pd_rd_w=uUA9O&pd_rd_wg=vBGkv&pf_rd_p=52b7592c-2dc9-4ac6-84d4-4bda6360045e&pf_rd_r=Q7KD6C2MB47KMKE6SWHS&psc=1&refRID=Q7KD6C2MB47KMKE6SWHS

(see edit in post below)
I have also seen people DIY (inb4) their own with computer PSU's


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

Also someone mentioned that they were interested in the drum stopping feature, it is my understanding that the Spartan 2001 does that.


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

gosaka said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-lithium-ion-accessory-mountable-connector/dp/B07HKXX199/ref=pd_sbs_469_7?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07HKXX199&pd_rd_r=1b6ebee0-ebd7-4478-af34-3ca4c1335958&pd_rd_w=uUA9O&pd_rd_wg=vBGkv&pf_rd_p=52b7592c-2dc9-4ac6-84d4-4bda6360045e&pf_rd_r=Q7KD6C2MB47KMKE6SWHS&psc=1&refRID=Q7KD6C2MB47KMKE6SWHS
> 
> 
> I have also seen people DIY (inb4) their own with computer PSU's


 Ok my mistake, the item listed here is for powering other stuff with your batteries. Still neat, but this might be more what we want.
https://aircraftdynamics.com/products/tool-adapters/milwaukee-tool-adapters
I have also seen people rebuild all kinds of batteries with new cells


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Another guy drainspotter kn youtube is using that or a smaller version... 

I like corded tools... but batteries are always getting better though 

I still think corded is way to go... if theres no power use a jetter(combustion engine) or generator.. pretty sure a inverter will power motors as well


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nothing (and I mean NOTHING) in the revamped Milwaukee drain/sewer cleaning lineup interests me although I do somewhat like their 1/4" and 5/16" cables.


----------

